# Harry is crafting bonsai shelf (CLOSED)



## Keitara (Apr 13, 2020)

CLOSED. Because Harry stopped crafting, unfortunately.


Hello! Harry is giving out bonsai shelves DIYs.

If anybody’s interested, feel free to let me know and I’ll message you a Dodo code.
Donations of any kind would be welcome.

Please follow me and don’t wander off!
*Please bring a ladder! There are no stairs yet!*

I‘m currently working through the queue.


----------



## Square Min (Apr 13, 2020)

WOuld love to visit


----------



## swagdra (Apr 13, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 13, 2020)

May I visit as well please?


----------



## PotooBird (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to come visit


----------



## Quack (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come over, please?


----------



## shirocha (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come!!


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 13, 2020)

I definitely would like to come if you're still open for people!


----------



## Jaden (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to come as well if you're still open. Do you need any fruit or flower seeds?


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to come.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit as well.


----------



## Thalizar (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d like to stop by, I’ll be sure to make a donation


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come, please!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to come as well. Thanks.


----------



## lrpo (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to come, please!


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit and will bring a ladder


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 13, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## katie. (Apr 13, 2020)

Is he still crafting? Would love to get to recipe please!


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to visit if he’s still crafting ;u;


----------



## Johnt (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come too please?


----------



## dragami (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 13, 2020)

If possible, I would like to come.


----------



## Witch (Apr 13, 2020)

Can i?


----------



## icyii (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come please? I can tip in fruits/flowers/IGB!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 13, 2020)

if they're still crafting id love to visit!!


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello, can i please come visit?  I really need a shelf


----------

